# Another Netflix purge at hand..



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Heads up to all my fellow Netflixers... A hUgE purge of their library is happening throughout this month. If you still haven't watched Insidious, it disappears in a week. Many others that may be lingering in your cue. You can find lists of expiring movies online. 

Some of your Netflix watchlist is doomed! You have been warned.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

